# Masterbuilt Pro dual fuel



## gpa21 (May 23, 2013)

A friend of mine recently bought one of these, as she wants to start learning how to smoke foods. I use an off set style smoker with a side box, so this one she bought is new to me. The problem she has been having is that even after soaking wood chips for 3 days, she says when she puts them in the chip tray, they keep drying out and catching on fire and it doesnt matter even if she has it on low. How can i help her solve this problem? She is just trying to season it before use, and we live 50 miles away so me just "running" over isnt very practical. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2013)

Tell her soaking the chips is not necessary.....   A few chips at a time may solve the problem....  Raise the chip pan higher above the heat source so it will run cooler....  Place a lid on the chip pan to cut down on the oxygen ....   Introduce her to SMF and folks here will help her out...  

Dave


----------



## gpa21 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help Dave, I will mention it to her. She did her first full meal yesterday,(with some verbal instruction, she wanted to do it all herself), and she went with the chuncks instead of chips, which worked much better. She made a beer can chicken, mushrooms in a butter/garlic sauce, baked beans, (all in the smoker), 3 types of cheesy potatoes, and 3 sweet potatoes on charcoal, and an apple pie with a cream cheese base, and smoked pecans and smoked cheddar cheese. Absolutely delicious! She actually made me a little jealous with the chicken, it was probably some of the best chicken I have ever had! She did a great job for it being her first real smoked meal!


----------



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

I have had this same smoker since for 6 months. One of the weaknesses of its design is burning up of chips causing  flare ups. Using Chunks instead of chips is probably the best course of action. Some use a 8" iron skillet for a chip pan they place on the provided chip pan.  I use chunks and it works well, but I do get flare ups occassionally.

This is a great smoker, I really enjoy mine and have had quire of few great smokes on it.


----------



## matt zad (May 27, 2013)

Im seasoning this smoker as I type this and I'm having a lot of flare ups. I loaded dry wood chunks into the wood tray and in about 8 minutes it was on fire. So I pulled the stock wood tray and placed a cast iron pan directly over the burner then put it on low but I'm still getting flare ups. Left damper is 1/4 open and right damper is closed. What am I doing wrong?
The Temp is at 315 and climbing.  Idk?


----------



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

Matt Zad said:


> Im seasoning this smoker as I type this and I'm having a lot of flare ups. I loaded dry wood chunks into the wood tray and in about 8 minutes it was on fire. So I pulled the stock wood tray and placed a cast iron pan directly over the burner then put it on low but I'm still getting flare ups. Left damper is 1/4 open and right damper is closed. What am I doing wrong?
> The Temp is at 315 and climbing. Idk?


Do you have the burner turned down low?   I keep mine turned all the way down in the warmer months.  I get flare ups with chunks but the highest temps I get are 250ish. 

I have read others put the skilet on the wood/Charcoal bowl.  Do you have water in the water pan? Water in the water pan acts as a heat sink, you can use water in the pan or sand. . You have to have something in the water tray to help moderate the heat.  

I do not keep the side vents open just the top vent open to keep smoke flowing. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

Oops I forgot you can also wrap the chips or chunks in foil and poke some holes in the packet to vent that also helps control flare ups.


----------



## matt zad (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I seemed to have gotten it under control after messing with the temperature a bit and using the cast iron skillet. I'll have to try the sand because the water burned out fast as well as the wood.
But the end result today is that I have a seasoned smoker the is ready for meat.


----------



## matt zad (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I seemed to have gotten it under control after messing with the temperature a bit and using the cast iron skillet. I'll have to try the sand because the water burned out fast as well as the wood.
But the end result today is that I have a seasoned smoker the is ready for meat.


----------



## dpmack (May 27, 2013)

Hi guys, I just bought a master built 2 door propane smoker. I seasoned it and then I tried to cook some corn on the cob in it, the corn turned out good but I noticed that it burned the chips up quite fast, the recipe called for 2 cups and said it should take 1 1/2 hours. The chips were just about gone after 1/2 hour or so. I am wondering if maybe I should switch to chunks, or maybe see about getting a different pan? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## pastorgadget (May 27, 2013)

dpmack said:


> Hi guys, I just bought a master built 2 door propane smoker. I seasoned it and then I tried to cook some corn on the cob in it, the corn turned out good but I noticed that it burned the chips up quite fast, the recipe called for 2 cups and said it should take 1 1/2 hours. The chips were just about gone after 1/2 hour or so. I am wondering if maybe I should switch to chunks, or maybe see about getting a different pan? Any advice is appreciated!


I use Chunks. I read enough on the forums to not even try chips. I still get some flare ups, you may want to try the skillet method or foil em.


----------



## jasonkuf (May 27, 2013)

I wrap my chips in foil and poke holes...works great, and easy clean up!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 27, 2013)

Hello,Gpa. welcome to the bunch. you'll have a ball here, as to your qrerry, I didn't see anyone (as I skimmed over the posts) ,mention the amazing "AMNPS" . Todd johnson ,one of our own , sells these(he also created it) and they are great for any smoking project.

Try one - or - look at a few reviews and make uo your mind... it's well worth the $.


----------



## isucyclone (May 27, 2013)

It looks like everyone has given some good advice already! I have this same smoker, and had the same problems initially. I now only use large chunks (up too ~6-8") and put them unsoaked in a cast iron or other pan (pie pan, cake pan, I even used a foil pan today) and put the pan right on top of the provided chip trey. It takes a bit for them to get smoking because they are a little farther from the heat but I can get near 2 hours of TBS from one chunk. I never get flare ups this way either.

Hope this helps and good luck! I snuck some spare ribs in between the thunderstorms here in Iowa today and had the neighbors down to help eat them. Everyone approved!


----------



## matt zad (May 28, 2013)

isucyclone said:


> It looks like everyone has given some good advice already! I have this same smoker, and had the same problems initially. I now only use large chunks (up too ~6-8") and put them unsoaked in a cast iron or other pan (pie pan, cake pan, I even used a foil pan today) and put the pan right on top of the provided chip trey. It takes a bit for them to get smoking because they are a little farther from the heat but I can get near 2 hours of TBS from one chunk. I never get flare ups this way either.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck! I snuck some spare ribs in between the thunderstorms here in Iowa today and had the neighbors down to help eat them. Everyone approved!


How do you fit the cast iron pan ontop of the stock wood tray with the water pan in there? I tried also tried this method yesterday when I sesoning mine but could barely fit any good wood chunks in the CI Pan and have it fit under the water pan...


----------



## dpmack (May 28, 2013)

Ok thanks guys, I will look around for a cast iron pan, I'm gonna finish up the chips I have and then give chunks a try. Thanks a lot!


----------



## isucyclone (May 31, 2013)

Matt Zad said:


> How do you fit the cast iron pan ontop of the stock wood tray with the water pan in there? I tried also tried this method yesterday when I sesoning mine but could barely fit any good wood chunks in the CI Pan and have it fit under the water pan...


Depending how much meat I am smoking I will remove the water pan rack and put a water pan on the bottom rack of the smoking chamber.


----------

